# New Baby: Ruth Mercy! Praise the Lord!



## N. Eshelman (Apr 11, 2012)

Praise the Lord! My wife delivered our newest child, Ruth Mercy Eshelman on April 9, 2012 at 8PM. She was 8 pounds 14 ounces and 21.25 inches long. Ruth Mercy joins her siblings: Anna Grace (8); Owen Justice (6); Watson Truth (4); Calvin Wisdom (2.5). 

Mom and baby are doing well resting at home. The birth was perfect and without complication. 

His covenant faithfulness lasts to a thousand generations. Pray that my children would grow in grace and knowledge of Jesus Christ our LORD! 

Enjoy this picture taken this morning: 

View attachment 2803


----------



## Miss Marple (Apr 11, 2012)

Beautiful family, congratulations.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Apr 11, 2012)

N. Eshelman said:


> His covenant faithfulness lasts to a thousand generations.


Yep! Thanks for sharing Nathan.


----------



## Unoriginalname (Apr 11, 2012)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Somerset (Apr 11, 2012)

Congratulations to you and your wife.


----------



## Zach (Apr 11, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## Scottish Lass (Apr 11, 2012)

Yay!


----------



## KSon (Apr 11, 2012)

Praise the Lord indeed, for He has clearly blessed you abundantly. Beautiful children, dear brother.


----------



## au5t1n (Apr 11, 2012)

Praise God for the safe delivery. That is a beautiful picture. Praying they grow every day in the grace and knowledge of the Lord and follow him faithfully all their days.


----------



## a mere housewife (Apr 11, 2012)

Hooray!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Apr 11, 2012)

Congratulations! Fine looking "quiver" you have there.


----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 11, 2012)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Berean (Apr 11, 2012)

Congrats to you and your wife.


----------



## lynnie (Apr 11, 2012)

Wonderful! Thanks be to God! We have 5 too. I love your middle names.


----------



## Curt (Apr 11, 2012)

Well done, all of you! Welcome Ruth Mercy.


----------



## Peairtach (Apr 11, 2012)

Very nice! Congratulations. God bless you and your family.


----------

